# Passed our therapy dog test!



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

We passed our Therapy Dogs International test this morning! I'm super proud of my pup. When I left him with the stranger to go fill out paperwork for supervised separation, I could hear him howling and crying... The evaluator told me when I came back in the room that she would just chalk that up to him being a GSD.  It was very hectic and all the dogs were slightly off their mark compared to how they normally behave in class but I was really pleased with his level of comfort visiting people in wheelchairs and crutches. His least favorite thing was when about 15 people crowded around him and several pet him at once. He squirms and wiggles but once I tell them "he loves butt scratches" he can manage to keep it together.  He rightly appears quite pleased with himself...


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!!

That's a great picture too!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! :smile2:


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When I first saw this thread, I read it as "Passed out therapy dog"! Hmm...guess I need my specs! :nerd:

Congratulations! Wishing you many happy hours working with patients and children, and whatever else comes you way!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you all! The therapy stuff started when we ran out of other group classes to take at the local humane society. I really love our teacher - she runs a therapy dog program where dogs visit college students to de-stress. I'm not sure how much work in the community we will do, but I'm very proud to have a therapy German shepherd - it might change people's perceptions of GSD when they see he is a therapy dog. I get a lot of "I usually don't like GSD, but yours is nice..."


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Liffey said:


> Thank you all! The therapy stuff started when we ran out of other group classes to take at the local humane society. I really love our teacher - she runs a therapy dog program where dogs visit college students to de-stress. I'm not sure how much work in the community we will do, but I'm very proud to have a therapy German shepherd - it might change people's perceptions of GSD when they see he is a therapy dog. I get a lot of "I usually don't like GSD, but yours is nice..."


I work in a nursing home, and there's a golden that comes in to visit under a therapy dog program. It just lies on the rug and makes no effort to interact with the people.

Makes me think they NEED to expand their program to include other breeds. I don't really see the point of a therapy dog that just pretends it's part of the furniture....might as well just have a stuffed dog!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!! You and your dog will make many people happy. I can see Luna being a great therapy dog as well she is very gentle and calm disposition. Very excited for you.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> I work in a nursing home, and there's a golden that comes in to visit under a therapy dog program. It just lies on the rug and makes no effort to interact with the people.
> 
> Makes me think they NEED to expand their program to include other breeds. I don't really see the point of a therapy dog that just pretends it's part of the furniture....might as well just have a stuffed dog!


I think there are some people who enjoy having a therapy dog around but might not want to get as up-close and personal as someone who has had dogs all their lives. There might be people who like to be around animals but get a little apprehensive if they are approached. I'm not one of them, but they're out there! But I also do think that more breeds should be represented. There was a beautiful and absolutely impeccably behaved pit bull who passed the test with us today. I wanted to say something to his owner but it was too hectic. I was very impressed with their teamwork and that dog's calm focus.

I'm particularly interested in a program where children with reading difficulties read books out loud to your dog. A lot of the kids have self esteem issues or are pretty withdrawn and shy, and reading to a non judgmental living creature helps them relax and work on their reading skills without feeling pressured or judged. My trainer said that she has enough therapy work to keep me busy every evening of the week, so hopefully this summer we can start to get involved. My dog definitely needs to chill himself out around kids though, so we'll start low-key.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on yours and his accomplishment! Also have to comment on how much he must love that soccer ball.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

Yay congratulations! It would be a dream of mine to have Rollo signed up to a program like this. He has such a sweet temperament but is totally let down by his 'voice' lol... Oh a leaf? Let's bark!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

FANTASTIC!!!!!

:congratulations:

Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Liffey said:


> Thank you all! The therapy stuff started when we ran out of other group classes to take at the local humane society. I really love our teacher - she runs a therapy dog program where dogs visit college students to de-stress. I'm not sure how much work in the community we will do, but I'm very proud to have a therapy German shepherd - it might change people's perceptions of GSD when they see he is a therapy dog. I get a lot of "I usually don't like GSD, but yours is nice..."


I still can't believe that dogs are used to de-stress college kids and I will leave it at that.

Midnite loves going to the nursing home. We walk through the common area and people stop to talk about dogs and pet him. He is very social with them and they love him. We can easily stay a couple hours and it feels like 5 minutes. I want to get him in to the children's ward at the hospital. That would be ideal for him. He adores kids and I would love to be a part of the cheering up part with kids that are terminally ill. Those are the people that truly can use a therapy dog around.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your boy.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!! All four of my adult females are registered Therapy Dogs with Alliance of Therapy Dogs (formerly Therapy Dogs Incorporated - TD Inc.)

All four have earned the THD through AKC, for 50 recorded visits. One has earned her THDA for 100 visits and we are working on the next level, THDX of 200. The other 3 are working towards the 100 visits, and my youngest will be next to earn it, as she is the closest. :-D 

We have a local group and make regular visits to several Nursing Homes, a couple of the local Elementary Schools, one we visit the special needs kids, the other we have done the first graders, fourth graders and now kindergarteners, and we also visit the local jail and library.

Have fun!! It's a wonderful thing to volunteer your time to do visits.


----------

